# MCI drill Cards



## ericcoch (Feb 2, 2009)

I know that these are easy enough to make, but I am wondering if anyone has MCI training patient cards.  Any form of these would be awesome.  PDF, web site, .doc, etc.  I just don't have the modivation to sit down and make a set of 50 to 75 of these.  

So is there anybody out there, can anybody here me?


----------



## redcrossemt (Feb 3, 2009)

START triage flowchart and quick-ref cards here: www.citmt.org/start/flowchart.htm


----------



## Jac [ITA] (Feb 3, 2009)

I think he needs another kind of card.
Something that simulate the patient conditions, for example "Pt #1: blunt force trauma to the head, HR 90, BP 160-90" "Pt #2: broken leg" and so on....

Am I right?


----------



## redcrossemt (Feb 3, 2009)

Ohhhh, patient sim cards. My bad.


----------



## ericcoch (Feb 14, 2009)

found cards 50 for $12 that is the right price for me not to go gross eyed making them myself.  found them as a seperate item on www.start-triage.com

thank you


----------



## nmsharilou (Nov 9, 2012)

I know this is an old discussion, but since I happened upon it while trying to find MCI scenario cards, and finally FOUND some, I thought I would post..if the link below doesn't work, it is from the CERT training PDF file, and not only does it have patient 'cards' but it has great scenarios, AAR and numerous other great tools for an MCI training (so you don't have to make stuff up!!):


----------

